# genesis471's gear list!



## Guest (Feb 5, 2007)

Denon AVR-3805 receiver
Denon DVD-3910 Universal player, region free
Toshiba HD-A2
DirecTV HD
Dehringer BFD

Axiom M60's for mains
Axiom VP150 Center
Axiom QS8's for surround speakers
SVS PB10-NSD's (2)

Hitachi 57" HDTV

Blue Jean Cables for everything

Mike


----------

